# Good news for Partner Visa applicants



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

*It's been on the cards for a while but we've just received confirmation that Subclass 300, 309/100, 820/801 partner visa applications can be completed online from the 9th Dec 2013. Great news for prospective applicants and a step in the right direction from the DIBP.*

_I am writing to update you on a two new initiatives that will shortly be introduced by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to enhance client service.

*ImmiAccount*

From 9 December 2013, the department will introduce ImmiAccount which will provide a single entry point to the department's online visa application systems. The new online facility will be a self-service web portal that will enable clients to create, submit, pay for and manage all online applications in the one online system.

Further information regarding the new ImmiAccount facility can be accessed through the department's website at Welcome to DIBP.

*Online Lodgement for Partner visa applications*

Online Lodgement for Partner visa applications will become available from 9 December 2013. Once available, eligible clients will be able to complete and lodge partner or prospective marriage visa applications online (subclasses 300, 309/100 and 820/801).

For further information about online lodgement, please visit the department's website at Welcome to DIBP.

Should you have any questions regarding these two new initiatives, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind regards,"_


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally... they've missed their "this will be live by" date twice, lol. But yay!  I don't suppose this will mean those who already applied can check their status, lol.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

It would be nice wouldn't it?! Won't hold my breath though.

Seriously though, this should have been done a long time ago and I'm so glad it's now happening. Hopefully it will speed up the whole decision process.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Washington DC has formally announced on their website now that Partner Visas are taking 8-9 months now (just like London). I don't understand how they can justify continuing to increase processing times. It's cruel and unusual to keep couples apart for this long. I fully understand it's not the COs' fault - it's the higher-ups making the decisions to not fund additional positions for more COs so the increase in applications can be handled. It always comes down to money.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

The entire immigration system is designed to be exclusive, controlled and for the benefit of Australia. While they have to offer some form of family/partner visa options, they won't make too much of an effort with those streams because it doesn't suit their aim. 

When the mining industry was booming and WA needed geologists, engineers, and tradesmen ASAP, we were getting 457 visas granted easily within a few days. Now the industry is in decline and suddenly we're looking at 4-8 weeks and additional requirements. 

The DIBP are pretty honest about this. It's all about what benefits Australia economically and unfortunately that isn't the partner visas.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm interested to see how their systems handle this. Can you imagine all the documents applicants will have to scan and attach. There could be say 20mb+ per application. Though I am happy becausew it saves printing costs


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

The 189/190s we do easily reach 30mb+ and the partner visas involve more paperwork. Each document has a 5/6mb limit too.

The DIBP could do themselves a favour and put a comprehensive guide to optimising file sizes on the main portal page ;0)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Probably looking at 100-200mb then! I can just imagine the amount of time it will take to upload that to DIBP!

Nothing ever seems to go according to plan and work in regards to IT for alot of Australian government organisations. Hopefully DIBP will be the exception. 

5mb per file is pretty generous atleast . We recently emailed our case officer more evidence and they have a limit of 5mb per email .... had fun reducing the size of everything!

Online will be great for future applicants though so much easier to upload additional evidence then have to email the case officer and wait and hope they got the email. Atleast online there is the record of it


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

hmmmm i often wonder about emails, instead of throwing the letter in the bin, they just delete a few emails,


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Hi Adam. Do u think we can lodge second stage processing of our 820 online also? (Here on pmv 300 at moment). How do u lodge all ur evidence online? Does it upload? And original docs like id and stat decs etc? Thank u


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Hi Adam. Do u think we can lodge second stage processing of our 820 online also? (Here on pmv 300 at moment). How do u lodge all ur evidence online? Does it upload? And original docs like id and stat decs etc? Thank u


Hi Chicken,

I'm afraid I don't know at the moment. It's rare that we get any information on changes until they've actually been made. Monday morning will probably be spent looking at the new system, working out the little details and seeing how it affects our clients.

If I was to guess I'd say it would probably be similar to the skilled migration system with a document upload portal and colour scanned copies accepted.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Adam. I guess we all wait with baited breathe. At least the bugs should be worked out by the time we lodge end march lol


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think some of the offshore applicants might have some hard time uploading documents. This probably will promote the business of overseas migration agents.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

GBP said:


> I think some of the offshore applicants might have some hard time uploading documents. This probably will promote the business of overseas migration agents.


On the contrary, it should be a simpler process (which isn't so good for an agent business wise) and people should still have the option to apply via mail if they desire. If someone has thousands of dollars to put into a visa application I would dare say that they have access to a computer, scanner and internet connection.

Believe me, the DIBP do not want agents in the equation and a lot of the recent changes reflect that.


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

I think GBP has a valid point. Internet speeds and consistency are a major problem in some countries.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

So is mail theft, having to chase for receipt of documents or updates to the application, offices being closed when an urgent application needs to be made, the cost of certifying documents......

I can't think of a single paper-based visa class that is run more efficiently than an online version


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello Adam, 

Do you have any direct link to DIBP official announcement regarding this? I tried to find on the immi.gov.au and could not find anything, google search for the text you provided also just leads to this thread or similar threads on other forums.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> Do you have any direct link to DIBP official announcement regarding this? I tried to find on the immi.gov.au and could not find anything, google search for the text you provided also just leads to this thread or similar threads on other forums.


I don't, sorry. It was a direct (unclassified) email from the Principal Migration Officer at the Australian High Commission in London so I'm not even sure it has been officially announced yet.

There is an announcement saying changes are being made to the system this weekend, but it does not specify the changes: Changes to online lodgement services


----------



## huomento (Aug 29, 2013)

The idea sounds great but I am just wondering how you present all your supporting documents when the file size is limited to 5mb per doc. I put all our evidence (screenshots, pictures etc) together in docs which I then converted to PDF and printed. Some of those files are >40 MB. If I was to upload all those docs separately now just to make use of the online application it would take forever. I was planning on sending everything off on Tuesday. Now here's a dilemma. Re-do everything online to be on the online system or send of by mail and maybe be last in line the old-fashioned way. Kinda wish I hadn't read this link now.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Gah! We're apply in two weeks....It seems more convenient online to just upload from home but with it being so new I'm a bit worried about bugs etc....decisions, decisions :|


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

huomento said:


> The idea sounds great but I am just wondering how you present all your supporting documents when the file size is limited to 5mb per doc. I put all our evidence (screenshots, pictures etc) together in docs which I then converted to PDF and printed. Some of those files are >40 MB. If I was to upload all those docs separately now just to make use of the online application it would take forever. I was planning on sending everything off on Tuesday. Now here's a dilemma. Re-do everything online to be on the online system or send of by mail and maybe be last in line the old-fashioned way. Kinda wish I hadn't read this link now.


I'm just guessing with the 5mb limit as that's the current file size limit for the other online applications. It may be different, but unlikely.

Do you have Adobe Acrobat? You can cut a large chunk off the PDF file size in Document > Reduce file size


----------



## aussie2be (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay. I'm applying in feb


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

any news yet on the online application. please keep us informed.


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Adam,

Have you had any experience in anyone applying online yet? My paperwork is almost ready to go so I was just checking out the online option today and I noticed they are asking extra questions that are not in the forms. Seems strange...


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

The new website says the processing time for partner visa is 6 months for low risk counties and 8 months to high risk countries. It used to be 18 months!!!!!


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Sydneygal said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Have you had any experience in anyone applying online yet? My paperwork is almost ready to go so I was just checking out the online option today and I noticed they are asking extra questions that are not in the forms. Seems strange...


I created an account this morning for myself to test it and there's only a few differences that I can see. The main ones are that they're asking you to enter a lot of details regarding the aspects of the relationship that would ordinarily appear on the partner statements only and they also ask you to enter details of the persons who are completing the Form 888s.

It's quite common for the content of the online applications to differ slightly to the paper versions, but I can't see the point in adding those extra sections, it's just repetition of information you have to submit anyway.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone who has applied for a paper based visa applied for an immi account? Does it have any information on there about existing applications?


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

I applied by mail today! Will this affect my application?!


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Adam. They ask for additional info on family members as well even though they are not part of the application such as passport numbers and marriage date of parents but as you said they are just minor differences. I will probably still apply in person/mail, just wanted to make sure it was OK that the two types of applications differ. 

In regards to supplying original police checks is it now OK to upload a scanned certified copy online, I'm sure people might be wondering this...


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone else think it's somewhat of an invasion to ask questions like your siblings passport numbers? I feel very rude asking my parter's brother and sister for their passport numbers when they have nothing to do with this application.....


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

Sydneygal said:


> In regards to supplying original police checks is it now OK to upload a scanned certified copy online, I'm sure people might be wondering this...


I was recently asked for my police checks and received an e-mail from immigration today asking for me to scan my Australian police check in. They said nothing about supplying the original, physical copy. So, tentatively yes, I think it is okay--but I e-mailed them back (with the scanned copy) to confirm that I didn't need to send in my actual police check. I'll update when they reply!

Edit: I submitted a paper application back in March, by the way--I didn't do the new online system.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Rhirhi
I struggled to get sibling birth dates, I don't think they even consider the fact that some people have nothing to do with their siblings which takes in adopted as well as half brothers etc.


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

lois said:


> I applied by mail today! Will this affect my application?!


I don't see why it would. The online application has just become available today. You can still apply by mail.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I've just checked the section regarding non-migrating family members. Even though it does ask for their passport info and other details, it does let you proceed without entering some of those details, which it wouldn't do if it was a mandatory requirement. It could really do with some clarification though as it's not really clear.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Rhirhi
> I struggled to get sibling birth dates, I don't think they even consider the fact that some people have nothing to do with their siblings which takes in adopted as well as half brothers etc.


Exactly! 
My partner has younger half siblings which are citizens of more than one country....my partner doesn't have the best relationship with his step mother and i doubt she will be to impressed when we start asking for all this personal information....it does sound really suspicious


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been going through the online application. 

There is no form 80? 

And the sponsorship form for partner visa, does it get done after submitting application? (as in Import Application)


----------



## rsgurlygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi CO. You said they posted saying partner visa are taking 8 to 9 months. Is that for PMV?? :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Documents that are originals and scanned do not need to be certified.
That is passport, birth certificate, marriage certificate, divorce papers and police check. 
From my logic, scanning an original should be accepted. A certified copy then scanned doesn't make sense to me unless you don't have the original or are unable to scan it.

Can anyone enlighten me further with their theories or facts?


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

rhirhi said:


> Does anyone else think it's somewhat of an invasion to ask questions like your siblings passport numbers? I feel very rude asking my parter's brother and sister for their passport numbers when they have nothing to do with this application.....


 It was enough of a mission getting my partners USA based step sisters birthdays...never mind passport info?!?!?! I don't understand why this information about the Australian sponsor's family is at all relevant to my visa application!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Amandy said:


> Documents that are originals and scanned do not need to be certified.
> That is passport, birth certificate, marriage certificate, divorce papers and police check.
> From my logic, scanning an original should be accepted. A certified copy then scanned doesn't make sense to me unless you don't have the original or are unable to scan it.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me further with their theories or facts?


My visa is a 186 which involves the on-line application system. My theory with the documents was that although I was submitting scanned uploads, I had to assume they may ask me to provide the hard copies at some time. So I made sure that what I submitted online would be the same as what I would give them as a hard copy. So I had passports, marriage certificate, birth certificate, etc. certified by a JP and then uploaded scanned certified copies. I uploaded scanned originals of my police checks.

I agree that it seems silly to upload a certified copy, but like I said, if they were to ask for a hard copy I'd rather not have any questions why they didn't look identical (if the upload wasn't certified).

Maybe overkill, but I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> I've just checked the section regarding non-migrating family members. Even though it does ask for their passport info and other details, it does let you proceed without entering some of those details, which it wouldn't do if it was a mandatory requirement. It could really do with some clarification though as it's not really clear.


i just checked it out as well, and they have to let you proceed because as it is with my partners kids, they have no passport, neither do any of my family, got 3/4 of the way through filling in a practice application and hit the wrong key on computer and lost it all lol, should have been saving every thing, will have to start all over, lol.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

I just called DIBP. 
They said if they are coloured scanned of the original then they don't need to be certified. 
The police checks (originals) must be posted despite an online application.

Hope this helps all.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

eleanor said:


> i just checked it out as well, and they have to let you proceed because as it is with my partners kids, they have no passport, neither do any of my family, got 3/4 of the way through filling in a practice application and hit the wrong key on computer and lost it all lol, should have been saving every thing, will have to start all over, lol.


We know this feeling very well! Saving on every page is a must as the system can be quite unstable, especially during busier times.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> I just called DIBP.
> They said if they are coloured scanned of the original then they don't need to be certified.
> The police checks (originals) must be posted despite an online application.
> 
> Hope this helps all.


Thanks for the update.

Interesting that they say the police checks still need to be posted, can't see the reasoning there. I think we may see a few of these details change in the next few weeks while the system settles.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Adam Grey said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Interesting that they say the police checks still need to be posted, can't see the reasoning there. I think we may see a few of these details change in the next few weeks while the system settles.


Perhaps they need the original hard copy of the police checks to pass on to their external security/intelligence organisation. I don't imagine DIBP communicates through electronic means when it comes to security checks. Just speculation.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

They allow scanned copies of the clearances on other visa applications (such as the 189/190), I thought they would do the same here. It makes it quite difficult to lodge a decision ready application if you're splitting it between electronic and mail, should just be one or the other.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Adam Grey said:


> They allow scanned copies of the clearances on other visa applications (such as the 189/190), I thought they would do the same here. It makes it quite difficult to lodge a decision ready application if you're splitting it between electronic and mail, should just be one or the other.


That's true. I had the paperwork completed for a decision ready application December 9th came and thought the online application would be quicker for processing as it reduces the departments data entry time. But the form 80 isn't even there online and we have to mail in police checks - hope the reduced processing times are accurate.

Has anyone submitted the online application yet for 820/801? Did you receive acknowledgement letter straight away? Did the 'ImmiAccount' generate the letter, did you receive it boss email or post?


----------



## rsgurlygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

What is this "decision ready application"? Mean. If you dont mind me asking. And when do they notify you of that? Or how? Thank you


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

This is when you include all the documentation while filing the visa application. CO should be able to make a decision without having to ask applicant any more documents/information.



rsgurlygirl said:


> What is this "decision ready application"? Mean. If you dont mind me asking. And when do they notify you of that? Or how? Thank you


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

When applying onshore, applications that were fully complete with all necessary documents (i.e. decision ready), would receive faster processing.

Amandy, you can complete a form 80 and upload it with your other documents. In other visa classes the acknowledgement email is automatically sent so I would assume the same here.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Adam Grey said:


> When applying onshore applications that were fully complete with all necessary documents (i.e. decision ready), would receive faster processing.
> 
> Amandy, you can complete a form 80 and upload it with your other documents. In other visa classes the acknowledgement email is automatically sent so I would assume the same here.


Great. Was either going to do that or send with the police checks. Ta


----------



## rsgurlygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for your response. Since im offshore and applied offshore. I already sent everything about a month ago. Can we ask about the decision ready and email our CO? Or would it be too late since i already lodged my app for PMV


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

To my knowledge, offshore processing was always more of a strict queue and there wasn't a 'decision ready' streamlined option. We submitted many applications fully completed and pushed for quick decisions, but still had to wait months. The applications that were not decision ready took just as long.

If you're in correspondence with the CO there's nothing stopping you from pushing for a decision periodically, but don't do it too often, and be prepared to receive standard responses about published service standards. Some are more accommodating than others.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Adam
Do you think you will get more than a standard response if you talk to them on the phone vs email?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Adam Grey said:


> To my knowledge, offshore processing was always more of a strict queue and there wasn't a 'decision ready' streamlined option. We submitted many applications fully completed and pushed for quick decisions, but still had to wait months. The applications that were not decision ready took just as long.
> 
> If you're in correspondence with the CO there's nothing stopping you from pushing for a decision periodically, but don't do it too often, and be prepared to receive standard responses about published service standards. Some are more accommodating than others.


Why do you say not 'too often'? I submitted a 309 in a high risk country in 2009 and it was granted in 6 months - I emailed my CO every week at least and wasn't happy with the standard email so the PMO took over the case and it was processed after a few days. 
Recently I was corresponding with them regarding a cancelled visa and I sent three emails in two days - within one day the visa was reinstated. I stand by the 'too often' and believe it's a good way to get things done. 
In a different department, I had called five times in one hour, each phone attendant saying they can't do it although I knew it could be done. In the end, I got what I needed
Sad to say, but some people are too lazy to do their job. Not everyone, just some.
Even when they were processing second stage, I called and called. Lucky I did, as the case officer wasn't in, once, twice, three times. Then they said she was on a few days leave.
Then they said she was in hospital and not returning to work. Then I asked who took over my case, they said no one. I demanded my case be looked at and the next day the permanent visa was granted.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hi Adam
> Do you think you will get more than a standard response if you talk to them on the phone vs email?


Getting the CO on the phone is sometimes a challenge in itself!

The thing is if they spoke to everyone, accommodated every request and answered every email personally, nothing would get done, so you end up getting template responses. Understandably you're emotionally attached to the application, but to them it's just about your evidence meeting the regulations, and this can come across as blunt sometimes.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Why do you say not 'too often'? I submitted a 309 in a high risk country in 2009 and it was granted in 6 months - I emailed my CO every week at least and wasn't happy with the standard email so the PMO took over the case and it was processed after a few days.
> Recently I was corresponding with them regarding a cancelled visa and I sent three emails in two days - within one day the visa was reinstated. I stand by the 'too often' and believe it's a good way to get things done.
> In a different department, I had called five times in one hour, each phone attendant saying they can't do it although I knew it could be done. In the end, I got what I needed
> Sad to say, but some people are too lazy to do their job. Not everyone, just some.
> ...


I'm glad it worked for you in your case, but having seen thousands of applications made to numerous embassies and departments, I still advise being tactful. Of course there can come a point when you need to draw the line, but it doesn't happen too often.

You have to remember they have service standards and are under no obligation to process it any quicker. They are also human, and humans can sometimes be rather belligerent when pushed too hard. I always prefer the carrot rather than the stick.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> Getting the CO on the phone is sometimes a challenge in itself!
> 
> The thing is if they spoke to everyone, accommodated every request and answered every email personally, nothing would get done, so you end up getting template responses. Understandably you're emotionally attached to the application, but to them it's just about your evidence meeting the regulations, and this can come across as blunt sometimes.


That for that. Our embassy has phone hours you can call so might have some luck getting hold of them.

I understand the standard responses but it is annoying being on the other end for a change (I work for government).

It would be easier on them if they say ... yes you are genuine. Then we would know it would be approved at some point. The unknown is always hard....


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes you are genuine, and yes your medicals have been cleared, and yes you passed your character checks... that kind of info and EVERYONE could relax and know their visa was on the way and it was just a matter of when.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I read on one of the Immigration Lawyer's blog that while following up on a Decision Ready application he filed, he got the response that DIBP (then DIAC) "abandon the informal priority processing of decision ready applications and to place all applications in the one processing queue". 

So, it really is just matter of luck to get fast processing. I am one of those lucky person who got approved for partner visa within 2 weeks from Australian Embassy DC.

Edit : I am not sure if posting links to other immigration forums is allowed (Got infraction for doing so on other immigration forum, but google the quoted text and you will probably find the blog i am talking about).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, not supposed to be any posting of links to competing immigration forums here... nothing prevents you from PMing them to others, though, of course.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> I read on one of the Immigration Lawyer's blog that while following up on a Decision Ready application he filed, he got the response that DIBP (then DIAC) "abandon the informal priority processing of decision ready applications and to place all applications in the one processing queue".
> 
> So, it really is just matter of luck to get fast processing. I am one of those lucky person who got approved for partner visa within 2 weeks from Australian Embassy DC.
> 
> Edit : I am not sure if posting links to other immigration forums is allowed (Got infraction for doing so on other immigration forum, but google the quoted text and you will probably find the blog i am talking about).


That blog was written in Jan 2013. There was a large fee increase in the partner visas on Jan 1st and it caused a big surge in applications made prior to that date, so processing times were erratic. By this point The DIAC had introduced work rights for partner/parent applicants on a bridging visa which is a concession that acknowledges the lengthy processing which was causing hardship to practically all applicants.

As the blogger noted, it was informal with no guarantees and certainly doesn't happen as often or as quickly as it used to. The new electronic system will also change the way the applications are processed and it's a bit unknown at present.

I would however still highly recommend lodging decision ready for an onshore application where possible. It gives you the best possible chance of a quick decision. I could be wrong but I'm sure I've heard of a few speedy onshore grants on the forum recently and your own of course, which would not have happened if anything was missing.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the day which you pay (via online submission) is the day which you are officially submitted?

I'm asking as we would like to submit as late in 2013 as possible....we want to avoid any possible fee increases which may happen in January but we also don't want to enter Australia before January 2015

What would be the latest day we could apply without running the risk of our application not being submitted before 2014? Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rhirhi said:


> Does anyone know if the day which you pay (via online submission) is the day which you are officially submitted?
> 
> I'm asking as we would like to submit as late in 2013 as possible....we want to avoid any possible fee increases which may happen in January but we also don't want to enter Australia before January 2015
> 
> What would be the latest day we could apply without running the risk of our application not being submitted before 2014? Thanks!


I haven't played with the online system but I would presume it would be when you hit the submit button, which includes payment.

With the paper versions it was when they received the application not when payment was made (payment could be made in oz).

Also the question then becomes is the lodgement date and time worked out as of Sydney time or the time of where you submit the application?

Also are you submitting police checks with the application? Don't forget they are only valid for 12 months so entry is usually before the police checks expire.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I haven't played with the online system but I would presume it would be when you hit the submit button, which includes payment. With the paper versions it was when they received the application not when payment was made (payment could be made in oz). Also the question then becomes is the lodgement date and time worked out as of Sydney time or the time of where you submit the application? Also are you submitting police checks with the application? Don't forget they are only valid for 12 months so entry is usually before the police checks expire.


Thanks for your reply,

We're applying to the Berlin office so we will need to be careful of the time in Australia. We're going to wait until they ask for the police check and Medicals because I believe we have one month to supply them after they ask which would work well for us as we would (hopefully) like to move to Australia in early January 2015. Originally we thought December 18th via post but now that online applications are an option we were thinking December 27th maybe....just wantt to be careful we don't get pushed over into next year!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

rhirhi said:


> Does anyone know if the day which you pay (via online submission) is the day which you are officially submitted?
> 
> I'm asking as we would like to submit as late in 2013 as possible....we want to avoid any possible fee increases which may happen in January but we also don't want to enter Australia before January 2015
> 
> What would be the latest day we could apply without running the risk of our application not being submitted before 2014? Thanks!


As far as I know, any fee increases occur at the start of any financial year, that is in July. You should be safe if you were to apply later. 
Call DIBP if you are unsure.


----------



## guajira (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi that is a really good news but i am from Colombia can i apply on line ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Amandy said:


> As far as I know, any fee increases occur at the start of any financial year, that is in July. You should be safe if you were to apply later.
> Call DIBP if you are unsure.


This year they occurred in January and September (not including the fees for additional applicants).

Honestly, DIBP probably don't know about the fee increases until they happen (the staff we speak to that is). It is in their best interest not to tell anyway .... more revenue for them.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Mish said:


> This year they occurred in January and September (not including the fees for additional applicants).
> 
> Honestly, DIBP probably don't know about the fee increases until they happen (the staff we speak to that is). It is in their best interest not to tell anyway .... more revenue for them.


Really?

The last time I knew of a fee increase was in July 2009. I haven't been keeping track after that, but the fee has doubled since then LOL.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, last increase was in September.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Went up $1000 in January 2013 and then another $600ish in September. I am
Lodging this week to avoid any nasty new year surprises


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Valentine1981 said:


> Went up $1000 in January 2013 and then another $600ish in September. I am
> Lodging this week to avoid any nasty new year surprises


They are so evil!

I cant believe how much it costs! Surely it can't become more expensive?! it used to be $1000 when my friend did it


----------



## SteveAna (Dec 6, 2013)

Great! More useless technology to slow things down even more. Now they can add "The computer system is running slow today" to there list of excuses.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

lois said:


> Surely it can't become more expensive?!


I have no doubt that sooner rather than later the visa application charge will pass the $5000 mark. As long as people want to be with their loved one..they will pay it


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Valentine1981 said:


> I have no doubt that sooner rather than later the visa application charge will pass the $5000 mark. As long as people want to be with their loved one..they will pay it


It is sad that it about at the point where it is, who can afford to pay for the visa.

I heard this story recently at work about someone who instead of applying for a PMV with their partner went to their partners country and got married and is living there because they didn't want to lose the money (I guess they thought there is always a chance it can be rejected). Was then said they will stay there for 2 years and then apply for a spouse visa. At the rate that the prices are going up for the visa, they will not have been better off money wise.

The prices of housing etc it makes you wonder how people will be able to afford to pay for the visa.

It the price that we all pay for love....


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

You get like for 


Mish said:


> It the price that we all pay for love....


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey everyone--a while back people were discussing whether or not police checks needed to be handed in with the online application. I think someone said they called in and were told they DID have to be handed in. Just wanted to share info the e-mail I got from my case officer (actual case officer, no longer "admin team!"). Basically, I was told to "scan in" my AFP clearance so I e-mailed back asking whether or not I needed to turn in a physical copy. The reply was that I do NOT need to turn in a physical copy, and when my FBI check comes in I also need to scan it in and NOT turn in a physical copy because "it's a bit quicker and saves on postage."

Now, obviously this could be my case officer's personal preference, so I don't recommend everyone scan in their police checks without handing in a physical copy. Just thought I'd share that it's possible some people won't be needing to hand them in.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Inkhearted said:


> Hey everyone--a while back people were discussing whether or not police checks needed to be handed in with the online application. I think someone said they called in and were told they DID have to be handed in. Just wanted to share info the e-mail I got from my case officer (actual case officer, no longer "admin team!"). Basically, I was told to "scan in" my AFP clearance so I e-mailed back asking whether or not I needed to turn in a physical copy. The reply was that I do NOT need to turn in a physical copy, and when my FBI check comes in I also need to scan it in and NOT turn in a physical copy because "it's a bit quicker and saves on postage."
> 
> Now, obviously this could be my case officer's personal preference, so I don't recommend everyone scan in their police checks without handing in a physical copy. Just thought I'd share that it's possible some people won't be needing to hand them in.


That's strange. Double standards. The person on the phone said to send them in they need the original. I clarified twice. He repeated yes even though it's an online application you must send in the police checks in the post.
I guess you're right, each case officer has their own preference.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Inkhearted said:


> Hey everyone--a while back people were discussing whether or not police checks needed to be handed in with the online application. I think someone said they called in and were told they DID have to be handed in. Just wanted to share info the e-mail I got from my case officer (actual case officer, no longer "admin team!"). Basically, I was told to "scan in" my AFP clearance so I e-mailed back asking whether or not I needed to turn in a physical copy. The reply was that I do NOT need to turn in a physical copy, and when my FBI check comes in I also need to scan it in and NOT turn in a physical copy because "it's a bit quicker and saves on postage."
> 
> Now, obviously this could be my case officer's personal preference, so I don't recommend everyone scan in their police checks without handing in a physical copy. Just thought I'd share that it's possible some people won't be needing to hand them in.


For my 186 I simply scanned the originals and it was approved, so perhaps they're treating the online applications consistently regardless of what type of visa.


----------



## Inkhearted (Dec 4, 2011)

I should mention again that I didn't apply online--I did a paper application months ago. Just getting the request for more information now, after the online system went up. Thought maybe the no-physical-copy was connected to the new system going up, but obviously not if others are being told to turn a physical copy in!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Inkhearted said:


> I should mention again that I didn't apply online--I did a paper application months ago. Just getting the request for more information now, after the online system went up. Thought maybe the no-physical-copy was connected to the new system going up, but obviously not if others are being told to turn a physical copy in!


Ah ok, not sure. Maybe you're right though that it's linked to the new system. You'd think that if a scanned copy is fine for the on-line applications, then a scanned copy via email would also be fine for paper applications.


----------

